# just received new Guyana Rhom "8



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

just got a Guyana Rhom today from aquascape and im not sure if he's gonna make it. I believe he was shipped out around 8pm est and i received him at 9:30am pst. I added water to the bag and waited 15 minutes i noticed when i was netting him he didnt even move. its now 6 oclock and he's still laying flat on his side. It looks like his tail is flapping but im real concerned that he's still laying on his side after like 8 hours. Ive also added some stress coat. what are his chances? will he make it???


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

are his jaws still moving, like it looks like hes breathing? i had a couple reds that layed like that for a while then they were fine hope he pulls thru for ya
wally


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry bro, I would guess not. It sounds like you did all the right things, but somtimes its just too much. I can see what looks like ammonia burn and all. Hope he makes it, if not AS is a good company.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

wow. they dont usually do that for that long, but im sure if he still has some signs of life, he'll make it. i know its hard to say " give him some more time " but thats all you can do


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

What were you water perams?

I hope he makes it, good luck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I would shut the light off for 24hrs....add some aquarium salt . It's very stress from shipping.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hoepfully he makes it doesnt look to good tho


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Also I would contact AS right away to let them know your situation here. I'm 100% Pedro with take care of you with replacing new fish for you...

Hope he make it..


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

wally43 said:


> are his jaws still moving, like it looks like hes breathing? i had a couple reds that layed like that for a while then they were fine hope he pulls thru for ya
> wally


yea his jaws are moving and it looks like he is breathing. i will keep you guys updated. thanks for the support. i sure hope he makes it


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Also I would contact AS right away to let them know your situation here. I'm 100% Pedro with take care of you with replacing new fish for you...
> 
> Hope he make it..


yea, I called AS right after i noticed he was on his side.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

any news on your rhom???


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

hope the big guy gets better man


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

GL man....


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

fett529 said:


> any news on your rhom???


he's still on his side it looks like he is actively flapping his tail and breathing.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i hope is is still doped up from the tranquilizers they give fish before shipping... with some time, he should come out of it... my Xingu kinda acted loopy for almost a day but, he came around eventually! GL man


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i hope is is still doped up from the tranquilizers they give fish before shipping... with some time, he should come out of it... my Xingu kinda acted loopy for almost a day but, he came around eventually! GL man


i hope the drugs Aqua gives them are really that good i meann strong. haha


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

sometimes piranhas play dead i red that at this web site called www. piranha behaviour.com check it out


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Mattones said:


> hope the big guy gets better man


thanks again for all the support guys and to Alex from Aquascape he pm'd me like 5 minutes after i posted and he's been helpin to answer all the questions i have.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> hope the big guy gets better man


thanks again for all the support guys and to Alex from Aquascape he pm'd me like 5 minutes after i posted and he's been helpin to answer all the questions i have.
[/quote]
Anytime.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Good luck with him I hope he recovers, looks like he could be a nice one.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Best of luck with him getting better.

On an unrelated note, does it make me a bad person because I wanted to laugh at the second picture when i first saw it? The first pic was just a shot of it in the bag, looks like he just took a picture when he opened the box or something. Then the next pic is the rhom doing a nosedive.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

beautiful rhom, hope hes doing better


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ouch...Hope he gets better. I am sure aqua scape will do whatever it takes to make the situation right, but hopefully it won't have to go that far. Best of luck!


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

dont lose hope, look at my post with my piraya. he went from looking so bad and being upside down for an hour to looking fine in just a few days. best of luck you you


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope he turns out alright. Updates coming?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Updates please, hope it pulls through


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> Updates please, hope it pulls through


unfortunately i have no good new as of yet he is still laying on its side in the spot. ill be leaving to work for 8hours i hope hes all better when i get home.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Sh*tty buzz man, i really do hope it pulls through.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Ouch, good luck with it, keeps those lights off, temp a lil hight, with a little salt and hope for the best!


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like he has real bad ammonia burns did u cycle ur tank before u put him in there? maybe if u talk to the ppl u bought him from maybe they'll help out sorry ur fish isn't doing well i hope he makes it man
wally


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i hope he pulls thru for you, but it looks like your hopin for a miracle now... not lookin good-

looks like he woulda been a damn nice fish to!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> looks like he has real bad ammonia burns did u cycle ur tank before u put him in there? maybe if u talk to the ppl u bought him from maybe they'll help out sorry ur fish isn't doing well i hope he makes it man
> wally


yea, the tank he is now was running for about 2 years its where i kept my old diamond rhom which i also got from aquascape.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Let me know if he pulls through, Not really sure why he has so much ammo burn on him. If he does not pull through i will replace him for you.
Pedro


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hows it going?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

aquascape said:


> Let me know if he pulls through, Not really sure why he has so much ammo burn on him. If he does not pull through* i will replace him for you.*
> Pedro








































I hope he pulls through and keep us update on him...We will always be here to support you if you needed help.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

sprfunk said:


> Hows it going?


ill be getting off work in a few hours then im stopping by petco to pick up some melafix. i will update on his condition tonight.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Good luck man


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

aquascape said:


> Let me know if he pulls through, Not really sure why he has so much ammo burn on him. If he does not pull through i will replace him for you.
> Pedro


Thanks Pedro, I bought my last rhom from you a couple years ago ive also reffered a couple of friends and I knew i would be back buying from Aquascape again. Anyone who wants good nice looking fish with excellent customer service & support. purchase with confidence through Aquascape.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you salt his tank yet? That could really do some good.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

updates???


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

poor beast hope he makes a comeback


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

coutl said:


> updates???


I just got home from work and bad news..


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Damn, that sucks man. Will AS hook you up with a new one for free?


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Really sorry to hear he didnt make it









I think Pedro already said he would replace it if it died


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats shitty bro.... sorry to hear that, i guess thats a chance people take when shipping fish. At least it sounds like you ordered from someone who backs there product very well, and hopefully youll get another one sent to you for free, Cause even paying for shipping can be expensive


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

What a shame









you should turn it into just a skeleton like someone did reseltly. I think they did it with pygos and it looked sweet. I wanna see what a rhom looks like.

here if you didn't see it http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=154442


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Man that sucks ass


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man, They should give you a refund though.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> What a shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, that looks cool i kinda like the preserved look a little more tho. I just got to wait and see what aquascape tells me to do. Alex told me to freeze him and then contact him.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yea i thought you usually had to send the dead body back. Not really sure tho


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry to hear that u tried ur best to help him out


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> yea i thought you usually had to send the dead body back. Not really sure tho


Yeah I believe that is what you do


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry for your loss but you did the best you could.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

I really had my fingers crossed. Sorry.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss...I am sure you will not be dissapointed though because AS will do their best to replace that poor piranha. Good luck


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

, we've all been through it.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Kinda risks you take when handleing these types of fish~


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Lector said:


> Kinda risks you take when handleing these types of fish~


I was really hoping he would recover i loved the way this P looked.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Lector said:


> Kinda risks you take when handleing these types of fish~


I was really hoping he would recover too i loved the way this P looked.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

m.a.t.t.L said:


> yea i thought you usually had to send the dead body back. Not really sure tho


Yeah I believe that is what you do
[/quote]

He had me cut the tail off and take a photo..... to save on shipping costs... i wont get into the rest of how it worked out


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Don't worry I will take care of you, No need to send me pics, I wasn't at the shop all day so i don't know what Alex told you. But call me tomorrow and i will send you a new one at no charge i will also pay for the shipping costs. I will send you one on my personal fish, Trust me you will not be disappointed.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

aquascape said:


> Don't worry I will take care of you, No need to send me pics, I wasn't at the shop all day so i don't know what Alex told you. But call me tomorrow and i will send you a new one at no charge i will also pay for the shipping costs. I will send you one on my personal fish, Trust me you will not be disappointed.


thats hella good service if you ask me!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry about that, he looked banged up for sure. I am glad AS will hook you up.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya Pedro knows what to do when it comes to customer service. Sorry to hear about the loss though man. Can't wait to see the new one you get and I wish you good luck with that one.
E


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.

Wondering if the fish was too big to overnight ship him. At what size piranhas will sellers stop shipping overnight? I've always done airport to airport with no problem at all.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Wondering if the fish was too big to overnight ship him. At what size piranhas will sellers stop shipping overnight? I've always done airport to airport with no problem at all.


with the next fish we will be doing airport to airport. AS did give me the option to pick it up at the airport but at the time it seemed more convienent to have fedex ship it right to me. Im crossing my fingers this time im really hoping ill get another amazing fish. Ill definetly be keeping you guys updated.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Wondering if the fish was too big to overnight ship him. At what size piranhas will sellers stop shipping overnight? I've always done airport to airport with no problem at all.


yes and no... obviously its more of a risk with a bigger fish BUT pedro did ship me a 12"+ peru rhom(on a saturday!) to my door and he was mint when he came in-


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Wondering if the fish was too big to overnight ship him. At what size piranhas will sellers stop shipping overnight? I've always done airport to airport with no problem at all.


yes and no... obviously its more of a risk with a bigger fish BUT pedro did ship me a 12"+ peru rhom(on a saturday!) to my door and he was mint when he came in-
[/quote]

im pretty far away compared to where you are


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Wondering if the fish was too big to overnight ship him. At what size piranhas will sellers stop shipping overnight? I've always done airport to airport with no problem at all.


yes and no... obviously its more of a risk with a bigger fish BUT pedro did ship me a 12"+ peru rhom(on a saturday!) to my door and he was mint when he came in-
[/quote]

Crazy. I've only shipped airport to airport, its pretty nice to be able to go and pick up your fish right after the plane lands instead of waiting for a delivery guy to kick your box up to your door step. Cool thing about picking up the fish at the airport is the handlers usually are curious what you got. The guy who brought my old rhom up to the desk was like "holy crap what do you have in there, lots of large koi" and I go "nah just one fish in that box" and he's like "what kind of fish do you have in that for 1 fish?" and I told him "A Venezelean Serra Rhombeus Piranha". He was like "sh*t man you gotta let me see him" opened the box, checked out the fish to make sure everything was okay and told the guy if he wanted he could pet the fish. He laughed and said he'd pass.

Anyways, good hearing that AS is helping you out piranha fan. Cant' wait to see the new pics.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

aquascape said:


> Don't worry I will take care of you, No need to send me pics, I wasn't at the shop all day so i don't know what Alex told you. But call me tomorrow and i will send you a new one at no charge i will also pay for the shipping costs. I will send you one on my personal fish, Trust me you will not be disappointed.










I need to do business with you Pedro!!


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

my sanchezi from AS did the same thing, just not quite that long, shut the lights off tank salt and thats all ya can do -


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

any news


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> any news


I might bbq him with some friends on memorial day. Ill need a good recipe for him something that will really bring out the flavor in him. haha


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

i mean on the new fish lol


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> i mean on the new fish lol


LOL. yes, they will be sending me another Guyana rhom to me on tuesday via air cargo. Exactly like Pedro said he would "take care of me". Its about a 4 hour flight i should receive him/her around 9pst. i cant wait!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Piranha Fan said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Wondering if the fish was too big to overnight ship him. At what size piranhas will sellers stop shipping overnight? I've always done airport to airport with no problem at all.


yes and no... obviously its more of a risk with a bigger fish BUT pedro did ship me a 12"+ peru rhom(on a saturday!) to my door and he was mint when he came in-
[/quote]

im pretty far away compared to where you are
[/quote]

yes you are but going by your times your fish was in the box longer than mine... pedro sent that fish out at around 5 and he didnt get tomy door until almost 2 the next day- good luck with the new guyana-


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Piranha Fan said:


> any news


I might bbq him with some friends on memorial day. Ill need a good recipe for him something that will really bring out the flavor in him. haha
[/quote]

that was a joke right?
















no problem with eating a piranha, just that piranha.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet glad to hear he is taking care of you man I can't wait to see the new one


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

I just picked up a new filter in addition to my fluval 304 and a background along with a few dither fish. my flow rate is about 10x now.

Rena Xp2 rated 300gph 
Fluval 304 rated 260gph

55 gal

I cant wait will post pics up on tuesday night.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its coming tuesday? mail goes out on memorial day?


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> its coming tuesday? mail goes out on memorial day?


Air cargo


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck with this new one man.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah good luck man that was one sweet looking piranha i hate it when stuff like this happens i just lost my 4 reds after nearly a year its gutting.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

update ill actually be receiving my new rhom on wednesday night around 9pm. Pics will be up soon.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Piranha Fan said:


> update ill actually be receiving my new rhom on wednesday night around 9pm. Pics will be up soon.


Good luck bro!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Update:

Just received him last night alive and in good condition. Im extremely happy with how Aquascape and staff took care of my unfortunate situation. special thanks to Alex for putting up with my obnoxious self and Pedro for sending me a great lookin fish. Ill definetly post some pics later tonight.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Piranha Fan said:


> Update:
> 
> Just received him last night alive and in good condition. Im extremely happy with how Aquascape and staff took care of my unfortunate situation. special thanks to Alex for putting up with my obnoxious self and Pedro for sending me a great lookin fish. Ill definetly post some pics later tonight.


Need pics now!!! Glad to hear everything went ok this time around, and that aquascape took care of you!


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

good to hear this one arrived in good health and everything.

can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah Pix Bring em!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

hello


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice rhom !!

Nice job by AS.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

hal yea! It looks like they took good care of you. Nice addition


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats on the beautyfull Rhom!!!, AQUA SCAPE is #1!!!!


----------

